# Re-vamping... HA!



## ricc0luke (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know about you.... but when I head that the community theatre was getting a new lighting system I got all giddy!


God it is bad. They just replaced everything... they didn't re-wire. Almost all of our lekos are paired with aweful angles. So then we go to cable then to a seprete dimmer... oh... we switched to stage pin but didn't update our already out of date cables. Our cable are basicly regular outdoor extension cables with the ends cut off and replaced, but now we are forced to replace those ends because we can't afford to pay for the good, legal cable. We can barely afford to pay for the replacement ends. The scary thing is that we have been doing this for years!

This has not even touched on the subject of the fact that they bought 16 scoops which we never use. At the most we use 4 at a time... And this is still not touching on where they located the lekos.... when a fellow techie was asked what they should do with the new system... he pointed out where he thought they should put lekos... but he ment in addition to where they already had then.... we now have lekos 15ft from the front on the stage and one FOH position.... this is just genis....

It's amazing we have not burnt the place to the ground with all the stuff we are forced to use... and that place is one giant tinder box...

Yet the board of directors really doesn't seem to care....


----------



## zac850 (Jun 21, 2004)

If the system is currently illegal, then there are several different, outside, agencies that you can call. Fire inspector for one, if the cables are dangerous. Im sure a bunch of other people on the board can give you numbers to call. However, if the lights are just in an annoying place you may be able to convince a director to use up some of his budget to rent some pin cables and just put the lights where you want them. 

Maybe if you find some older techie or L/D who can go to the board of directors, it may look better to them then if a kid comes up to them...

good luck
--zac


----------



## rgsw (Jun 21, 2004)

wats a scoop?

sorrying english techie


----------



## ricc0luke (Jun 21, 2004)

We have been slowly.... very slowly getting new cables, and the reason it is taking so long is that no director wants to blow all of his budget on cable! And as far as telling the fire inspector.... well.... maybe.... but then we would have no cables.

The TD out there has gone to the board about it. But just like every other problem they just nod and ignore it.

A scoop is a giant flood light. They are used to provide a general wash of light and are commonly used to color wash a cyc. You can find pictures of them on line at anyplace the sells lights.


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 22, 2004)

Your board will hear about it real quick if they hear about this issue from a building or fire inspector. 

Where in Illinois are you?


----------

